# Cross Comb... A Little Advice Please



## abpea (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello,

[Short Version]

New beekeeper here. Bees are building comb across bars. What's the best way to deal with it? Thank you!


[Long Version]

This is my first year of keeping bees. I love it! Installed three packages of bees this spring into three Warre hives. Everything went great. Bees started drawing comb immediately and queen got down to business as well. Had comb on 6 1/2 - 7 bars when I placed an empty hive section under the first one. Bees moved down and started drawing comb on new bottom section. Did an inspection today, a week and a half or so after the last time, and the comb in the new bottom section has gone crazy and goes everywhere. 

What is the best way to deal with this? Should I just cut it all out and have them start all over again? 

I now know that when I added the new section I should have taken a bar out of the full section and put it in the new section to maybe give them a guide. You can bet the farm that's what I'll do next time. 

Anyway I would welcome any suggestions or advice about how to fix this problem.

Thanks -
Bruce


----------



## rrfunnyfarm (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm still a new beek but my bees did the same thing for the first 2 weeks. I just scraped out any cross comb or random comb sections and put it in a bag. Seems like they just needed a bit of training to get things straight as it's not happening now.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I would turn the box so that the comb in the second box is drawn the way you want it. I would leave the box with the cross comb alone. If you try to turn it, you will probably be disappointed with the way it turns out and you may even kill the queen.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

See bush_84's post below.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

If that's the case then there should be frames in this hive. In most warre hives it doesn't matter if things ge crossed as manipulations are done by the box.


----------



## Buz Green (Jun 29, 2009)

Bush_84 said:


> If that's the case then there should be frames in this hive. In most warre hives it doesn't matter if things ge crossed as manipulations are done by the box.



+1


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

I just let them build it whatever way they want. In fact, i dont even worry about it. The bees know what they are doing.


----------



## abpea (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your replies, very much appreciated.

However, I'm not understanding everything you're telling me. Please be patient with me, I still have a lot to learn. ;-)

Michael, when you say there should be frames I don't get it. I have top bars which are not full frames but the bees drew out perfect comb on the top bars of the first hive section I installed them in which allows me to pull each bar out for inspection. 

I may need to go back and reread Warre's book because I'm not sure about what you mean when you say "manipulations are done by the box." If I can't inspect the comb how will I know when it's filled with honey and not brood? 

Again I apologize if I just asked a bunch of really stupid newbie questions but I appreciate having you guys here to ask them to. 

Thanks again for all your advice and patience.

Bruce


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Bruce, what He is saying, is tipping box over and inspecting from underside. Warre designed this hive setup, to only be visited twice a year. Once in the spring to add 2 boxs. And once in the end of summer to harvest 2 boxs off top. Minimal intrusion into the bee nest, equals less stress for bees. The bees will build the comb anyway they feel it needs to be. There is a way to encourage them to build inline with bars. But you would have to pull comb from upper box and place in lower. But then you would have to destroy what they already built. Thats up to you, maybe its the law there. But movable comb does not matter where I live.


----------



## abpea (Dec 13, 2011)

Chaindrivecharlie,

Thank you for your note. I just reread Warre's book and understand what you are saying now. 

My state does require each frame/bar be removable for individual inspection so I'll have to figure something out. Anyway thank you all again for your suggestions and advice, I appreciate your comments very much!

Bruce


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

You are welcome Buddy!


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I assume you were talking to me, but I am not Michael Bush. Anyways...if your state requires removable comb then you will be disappointed to hear that your Warres will have removable combs with top bars. I am giving half frames a try to see if that helps things.

See these links.

http://warre.biobees.com/denis.htm

http://warre.biobees.com/frames.htm


----------



## Alleybeez (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey Bush & Bruce, 

I hate to tell you but I installed a modified Warre hive with full frames but no foundation and the bees still cross combed. Go figure. I did correct the problem because I am using he framed hive as a demo hive so it can be done, but I would not have corrected it if I were not doing that.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alleybeez said:


> Hey Bush & Bruce,
> 
> I hate to tell you but I installed a modified Warre hive with full frames but no foundation and the bees still cross combed. Go figure. I did correct the problem because I am using he framed hive as a demo hive so it can be done, but I would not have corrected it if I were not doing that.


Ya it can happen when you put foundation in the hive as well, but if sure would be nice if bees followed our rules.


----------

